# [Mod iPod] Ajouter de la capacité disque SSD



## Tuncurry (27 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je viens de terminer *un mod iPod à partir d'une version 5.5G *(iPod vidéo) --> Remplacer le disque standard par un SSD haute capacité (ici 500 Go).  J'avais essayé avec mon iPod classic de 2007 (7th gen) mais ça ne fonctionne pas, la carte n'étant pas reconnue.

Ci après petit explicatif de ce qu'il faut:  

*1- Réunir les composants :*
- Disque SSD : J&#8217;ai acheté celui-ci : Msata SAMSUNG EVO en 500 Go qu&#8217;on arrive à trouver aux alentours de 250 &#8364; en France (voire 260$ sur Amazon.com)





Il est également possible de mettre 1 To !
SanDisk et Crutial dont des références qui fonctionnent aussi d&#8217;après les essais sur Head-fi mais les Samsung sont très bien classés à la fois en performances mais surtout en consommation électrique qui est l&#8217;une des plus faible de l'offre mSata.

- Adaptateur Msata vers Zif
Reçu en 10 jours, l'adaptateur coute dans les 15&#8364; mais en fonction du mode de transport,ça peut varier. J&#8217;ai payé en tout 35&#8364; sur Amazon.com mais il y a le même sur eBay avec transport gratuit  





- Batterie neuve : Compte tenu de la consommation donnée comme plus élevée avec les ssd, il faut une batterie haute capacité. J&#8217;ai du changer la 1200mAh que j&#8217;avais acheté pour 12$ qui était un peu trop épaisse pour une 850 mAH obtenue dans une boutique parisienne. Attention donc à la taille, c&#8217;est parfois assez imperceptible mais au moment de fermer, il manque 2mm&#8230;;- )






*2 - Le montage est plutôt simple.* Le 5.5 est effectivement facile à démonter sans l&#8217;abimer. 







 

ici, une vidéo sur l'opération :  http://youtu.be/soIwIgNxW1g 

*3 - Formatage du disque et installation iPod *: là j&#8217;ai eu quelques petits soucis : J&#8217;ai d&#8217;abord placé (attention au branchements, il n&#8217;y a qu&#8217;un sens qui marche) et formaté le disque en Fat32, comme indiqué dans les échanges sur Head-Fi. Ensuite, il m&#8217;a été impossible de restaurer l&#8217;iPod sur mon mac (McBook Air de 2013) qui me donnait des erreurs 1406.
En changeant de machine pour un miniPC sous windows 8, ca a impeccablement fonctionné. Après quelques tests, je suppose que le problème vient de l&#8217;USB 3 du mac alors que le PC est en USB 2 mais ce n'est pas complètement certain.
Sur iTunes sur OSx, l&#8217;iPod est reconnu mais j&#8217;ai des déconnexions intempestives de l&#8217;iPod. J&#8217;ai tenté d&#8217;installer Rockbox mais j&#8217;ai eu une erreur d&#8217;écriture et d&#8217;accès. J'y reviendrai plus tard. 
En passant par un Hub 2.0 sur le mac, je constate quand même une meilleure stabilité et plus de déconnexion. J'ai pu copier plus de 200 Go de musique (essentiellement ALAC) pour le moment sans encombre.




Après quelques heures d&#8217;utilisation, RAS sauf que l&#8217;iPod est vraiment chaud mais ca ne semble pas poser de problèmes de lecture pour le moment...


----------



## Gwen (27 Juin 2014)

Beau bidouillage. Je serai tenté de faire la même chose avec les miens. J'ai plusieurs iPod avec un disque dur mort.


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Juin 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Beau bidouillage. Je serai tenté de faire la même chose avec les miens. J'ai plusieurs iPod avec un disque dur mort.



Lance toi ! c'est finalement assez simple... et c'est plutôt sympa d'avoir la plus grande partie de sa bibliothèque en mobilité.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juin 2014)

500 Go   ça en fais des heures de musiques 

Bravo pour ce travail et ce tuto


----------



## jules franqui (5 Janvier 2015)

Salut,
Merci beaucoup pour ce petit tuto !
J'aimerais beaucoup essayer avec un iPod vidéo. Avec lequel as-tu fais ta modification ? La version 30 ou 60 gb?
Depuis 6 mois, comment se comporte la bête ? N'as-tu pas eu de bugs ou problèmes liés à la batterie, la chaleur ou l'autonomie ?


----------



## Tuncurry (5 Janvier 2015)

jules franqui a dit:


> Salut,
> Merci beaucoup pour ce petit tuto !
> J'aimerais beaucoup essayer avec un iPod vidéo. Avec lequel as-tu fais ta modification ? La version 30 ou 60 gb?



Les deux et les deux sont parfaits. Mention spéciale pour le 5 vs le 5.5 qui permet de formater le disque directement en ide depuis son PC (meilleure stabilité). Les classic sont eux plus compliqués à ouvrir et plus touchy concernant les compatibilités hardwares.



jules franqui a dit:


> Depuis 6 mois, comment se comporte la bête ? N'as-tu pas eu de bugs ou problèmes liés à la batterie, la chaleur ou l'autonomie ?



Ouhla, si, pleins de difficultés à l'usage,  notamment de stabilité. Première chose, il y a pas mal de soucis sur les batteries. Avec une batterie standard neuve, l'iPod avec SSD Samsung tient environ 5 à 6H en lecture continue. En revanche, remplir l'iPod de musique reste compliqué car cela sollicite énormément la batterie et met ensuite le disque en protection off (Sad Disk sur l'iPod) Pour remplir l'iPod de zik, mieux vaut donc déjà prendre un double cable usb/firewire comme celui-ci  

Ensuite, il existe des batteries super capacité 2000 à 2300 mA que tu peux commander chez Alex Cheung  et ça permet d'éviter les galère de drain off que bcp ont rencontrés. (Ca double l'autonomie à 15-20H en utilisation standard)

Enfin, il faut peut etre éviter les msata Samsung. Ceux ci sont en effet très sensibles et il est très compliqué de les remplir en totalité (ca plante et obligé de reformater et de recommencer le process d'id de l'iPod)
Mieux vaut les Crutial, il y a d'autres ref mais je me souviens plus bien.

Dernière recommandation : Si tu dépasses les 350 Gb, il est préférable de passer sous Rockbox qui s'est révélé plus stable à l'usage.

Le topic le plus complet sur ce sujet est lisible ici : Official Ipod Video / Classic 5g+5.5g+6g+6.5g+7g SSD Mod thread

Bonne chance !


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Janvier 2015)

Beau bricolage, mais ça semble vraiment difficile à appliquer sur les modèles post-2007, et ce qui me plait beaucoup dans l'ipod classic c'est sa très grande autonomie.


----------



## Tuncurry (22 Janvier 2015)

Laurent S from Nancy a dit:


> Beau bricolage, mais ça semble vraiment difficile à appliquer sur les modèles post-2007, et ce qui me plait beaucoup dans l'ipod classic c'est sa très grande autonomie.



Détrompes toi, c'est possible aussi, même si c'est un peu plus touchy. 
1ere difficulté : arriver à l'ouvrir sans abimer la coque mais bon, en prenant le temps, on y arrive.
Pour la batterie, c'est hyper simple à changer. Une 2000 mAh te triple le temps de lecture et là, c'est de la bombe. 
Pour la capacité :  il y a quelques incompatibilités et un des modèles classic  je crois, il faut passer impérativement sous Rockbox si on veut gérer plus de 200 Go.
Le topic que j'ai mis en lien sur Head-Fi explique tout.

La vraie question à se poser, c'est a t'on besoin de plus de 160 Go ?


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (22 Janvier 2015)

Tuncurry a dit:


> La vraie question à se poser, c'est a t'on besoin de plus de 160 Go ?



Vu que mon Itunes totalise presque 500 go de musique je dirai...oui


----------



## carlhos (20 Mai 2015)

bonjour à tous, vous avez l'air de vous y connaitre en ipod video et en petit bidouillage...
du coup j'ai un ipod video que j'essaie de garder en état j'ai changer des éléments comme les boutons et la façade avant qui étaient vraiment usé.
je cherche des infos sur internet depuis quelques jours déjà mais sa reste assez vague. 
du coup voici mes questions. j'ai un ipod video 5G 30 go j'aimerais mettre un disque dur plus grand
j'ai vu sur un site que je pouvais mettre ce disque de 100go -toshiba MK1011GAH - mais la page date de 2007 
est ce que c'est possible et jusqu’à quelle capacité ? et quelle type de disque dur ? 
faut-il changer la façade arrière ? 
mettre une batterie de 850 mAh a la place de celle de 580 mAh c'est possible ? 

j’espère que vous pourrez me renseigner 

merci


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Il y a deux épaisseurs sur ces iPod : le 30 go est plus fin que les 60/80go. 

C'est lié aux disques durs utilisés : le 30go ne comporte qu'un plateau et fait de mémoire 5mm d'épaisseur alors que le 60/80go comporte deux plateaux (de 30 ou 40go donc) et fait 7mm il me semble. 

En clair tu ne peux mettre dans ton 30go qu'un disque dur de 5mm d'épaisseur. 

Pour la batterie c'est pareil : elle est à côté du disque et profite donc de plus de place sur les modèles à disque plus épais


----------



## carlhos (20 Mai 2015)

d'accord et la coque arrière des 60/80 go est elle compatible avec le modele 30 go ? 
sinon il me reste plus qu'a suivre le tuto de cette page pour mettre un disque SSD


----------



## Vanton (20 Mai 2015)

Ça je peux pas te dire... Je serais pas surpris qu'elle soit compatible mais je n'en ai aucune certitude


----------

